# Does my mini rex have good show markings?



## Katie Kay (Feb 14, 2010)

This is my mini rex doe, Lulu. she is 3 years old. i was just wondering if she had good show marks. i have been showing her under pet atmy local junior fairbecause i was not sure if she was qualified to be shown under mini rex. she is pure bred. please give me your opinion! thanks so much!
[line]
Always Love, Katie and Lulu


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 14, 2010)

I think she has enough color...her ears a to long to balance with her head, I know that for sure anyway. lol

she's very cute.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 14, 2010)

It's not really about their colouring, it's more so their body type.  

She looks a little long in the shoulders. Her ears are a little too long as well. Her hindquarters could be a little more filled out. It's kind of hard to tell anything else because she isn't posed correctly. She seems to be a little long and narrow in the midsection, but it may just be the way she is sitting in those pics. 

I wouldn't use her as a brood doe, though.  

Emily


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 14, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> It's not really about their colouring, it's more so their body type.
> 
> She looks a little long in the shoulders. Her ears are a little too long as well. Her hindquarters could be a little more filled out. It's kind of hard to tell anything else because she isn't posed correctly. She seems to be a little long and narrow in the midsection, but it may just be the way she is sitting in those pics.
> 
> ...


So if I were you, I would start fresh with a new breeding pair of your favorite mini rex color perhaps.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Feb 15, 2010)

her hind end doesn't look quite right. She looks long in body, I had a broken opal doe that was that lightly marked and she was fine on the table(she was also long in body, looked just like your doe but opal not castor)


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Feb 15, 2010)

She looks show able, but not show quality by any means. I really hope this doesn't offend you, but I would deffinitely not breed her. Does she have a pedigree? If she doesn't, you shouldn't even consider it. I won't go into the faults unless you are really looking for a critique. 

She looks like she's strictly pet quality, I would buy a nice showy pair or a Trio- A show buck, a show doe, and a broody gal. Make sure you get pedigrees on all of them! Cannot stress that enough!


----------



## Katie Kay (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys u have to remember that this is my baby girl you are bashing so freely! and i love her to much to let you say that she isn't good enough. i asked a simple question. doesn't anyone think she could show well?!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 15, 2010)

*Katie Kay wrote: *


> You guys u have to remember that this is my baby girl you are bashing so freely! and i love her to much to let you say that she isn't good enough. i asked a simple question. doesn't anyone think she could show well?!



Nobody here is "bashing" your pet. They are answering the question you had asked. If you didn't want people to give you honest answers then I suggest you not ask a question. 

You have to understand that Mini Rex are VERY competitive. There are a TON of breeders out there who have outstanding animals. Therefore, Mini Rex need to be almost "perfect" to stand a chance of winning on the table.

I am glad that she has a wonderful home. Sounds like you care about her and love her. Please don't take it to heart that she has faults. It does not change the fact that she is your "baby" 

Sharon


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 15, 2010)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Katie Kay wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You guys u have to remember that this is my baby girl you are bashing so freely! and i love her to much to let you say that she isn't good enough. i asked a simple question. doesn't anyone think she could show well?!
> ...






Yes, Mini Rex are VERY competative.Try not to besensitive to the critiques. If you try to show her, trust me the judges will give worse opionions...and if you breed her you would be wasting your time. You would have babies that aren't in the best quality and wont win either. So if you really want to breed and show mini rex, saveup a bunch of money so you can get your hands on some of the best. 

We don't mean to offend you, we are just trying to be honest. Raising rabbits isn't really for the faint hearted. Sometimes it tough.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 15, 2010)

*Katie Kay wrote: *


> You guys u have to remember that this is my baby girl you are bashing so freely! and i love her to much to let you say that she isn't good enough. i asked a simple question. doesn't anyone think she could show well?!



They are saying she isn't good enough for breeding/showing. When you ask for critique, the breeders/showers on here will point out what doesn't/does make her good for showing/breeding. They aren't talking about her ability as a good pet, or they aren'tcriticizing her as a pet. She is of course, very cute and sounds like a great pet I'm sure the breeders will agree with that.

You asked does she have good show markings, and they are just pointing out why she isn't a good show/breeding doe. They are doing what you asked This is the rabbitry and show forum, so when you post about stuff like this they are just going to give you the truth. Again, she looks and sounds like a great pet, but where breeding and showing is concerned, she isn't good.


----------



## pintoluver112104 (Feb 15, 2010)

To be a good broken the judges are looking for 50/50 color but my lightly marked mini rex did well on the table. They also need to have color on both sides of the nose and no white on the ears. Sometimes the judges will let the white on the ears go, but it's really not supposed to be there. And you could still breed her if you really wanted, you would just have to find a very "typey" buck to breed her to. That's what I do with mine, none of mine are perfect but I breed to make them better.


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 15, 2010)

*pintoluver112104 wrote: *


> To be a good broken the judges are looking for 50/50 color but my lightly marked mini rex did well on the table. They also need to have color on both sides of the nose and no white on the ears. Sometimes the judges will let the white on the ears go, but it's really not supposed to be there. And you could still breed her if you really wanted, you would just have to find a very "typey" buck to breed her to. That's what I do with mine, none of mine are perfect but I breed to make them better.


VERY VERY typey buck. But still no guarantees. Just think about it.


----------



## bearbop (Feb 15, 2010)

love her


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 15, 2010)

*Katie Kay wrote: *


> You guys u have to remember that this is my baby girl you are bashing so freely! and i love her to much to let you say that she isn't good enough. i asked a simple question. doesn't anyone think she could show well?!



We're telling you what we think, and we think she probably wouldn't show well. That's what you asked. We're not "bashing" her. You asked us if we think she's showable and we all pointed out her faults... she isn't good enough to be a show/brood rabbit, but that doesn't mean she can't still be a pet. 

If you think we're bashing her, it makes me wonder how you'd be able to handle the judges' comments when evaluating and judging? 

If you want to show her, you could join 4-H and show her in the pet class (for mixed breeds and purebreds with faults/dq's). That way she will still be a show rabbit, but she will just not have to compete against top Mini Rex. 

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't get it - you came here and ASKED US about how show-able she was. Breeders took their time to tell you the truth - not only telling you she wasn't the best doe to breed - but explaining why.

Then you whine about us bashing her.

When we critique a rabbit in here - we are not saying it is a "bad" rabbit. We are talking about its qualities when it comes to showing that rabbit and breeding that rabbit. We don't think about personality or how loveable the rabbit is - we're judging the rabbit based upon the pictures provided and explaining WHY the rabbit is or is not showable.

You would do well to read over the posts and try to LEARN from them. I don't breed mini rex and aren't around them that much - but after seeing Roger's mini rex last fall for just a short time - I could tell from the photos that she probably should not be bred for show quality rabbits. Her ears are too long for one thing and the body type just didn't look right to me.

Does that mean she's not a good rabbit? No....I'm sure she's a beloved pet and you love her.

Just as I love all of my "non-showable" lionheads that I have. Could I show them? Sure. Would they do well on the tables? Nope.

Please understand - when you ask us to critique her - we're going to give you the honest truth - even if it hurts - because it will hopefully help you learn what to look for when you go to get rabbits to breed.

The rabbitry area is about promoting learning - and sometimes that means saying bad things about a rabbbit so the person can learn and get a better one that meets standards.


----------



## Jenson (Feb 17, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I don't get it - you came here and ASKED US about how show-able she was. Breeders took their time to tell you the truth - not only telling you she wasn't the best doe to breed - but explaining why.
> 
> Then you whine about us bashing her.
> 
> ...


:yeahthat:

I'd just like to add that if you can be offended by an honest critique, showing probably will not be your thing anyway. You have to be thick skinned to some extent to enjoy showing or get anything out of it. I don't show my rabbits, but I show my dogs, and you have to take the good with the bad. Every animal, pet or show, has it's good and bad points. As Peg said, she may not be show or breeding stock, but she is a lovely pet. You just have to remember that whatever anyone thinks of your baby, to you, she is the best in the world. That is what really matters.


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok. So I dont think she read anything in here that we posted...am I the only one feeling this? We're just trying to help...


----------

